# walk-in v appointments delays question



## johnwilliams (12 Dec 2021)

hearing about all these long delays / queues  ,some of the sites doing both walk-in and appointments
so wondering if the walk-ins have delays/waits  of say 3-4 hours and you arrive for your appointment (you arrive at 9am apointment is 10 am with this delay you wont get in till 12am if lucky ( by then all jabs used ), is your appointment then cancelled (no show at 10 am )
or is there someone checking the line and moving people with appointments forward


----------



## Leo (13 Dec 2021)

The waiting times apply only to walk-ins, not appointments. At this stage I'd hope all centers doing both have better queueing and signage in place. Those with appointments don't have to join the walk-in queue and so should be seen close to their appointment time.


----------



## joer (13 Dec 2021)

When I got my booster at a walk in center I queued for over an hour in Carlow. My brother in law went to the same walk in center yesterday, there was no queue at all . He was in and out in half an hour. 
I understand that the city would be busier but you can be just lucky.


----------



## joer (13 Dec 2021)

The day that I got my booster I didn't notice a queue for people with appointments..but there could have been though.


----------



## Clamball (14 Dec 2021)

The HSE Live twitter feed is updating on queuing times in different centres each day.  So it might be good to check there.  My sister got hers 2 weeks ago, they turned away all walk ins under 60 and had separate lines for those with appointments. 

My husband went last week, asked if they were doing walk in vaccines, they said yes, but there was only one queue, and when he got to the booth the vaccinator was surprised he was there for a walk in booster because they were not doing them that day.  He still got it but realised his original query was mis-leading, he should have asked if they were doing walk in boosters.

But it sounds as if from last Friday they have ramped up walk in booster shots at all clinics.  So peoples experience from last week or the week before is no longer valid. This week is about giving as much Moderna as possible.  But it may be faster in middle of the day.  There seems to be delays at start and end of day mainly.


----------



## EmmDee (14 Dec 2021)

If it helps anyone...

My date came up today. You can check online ( https://www2.hse.ie/screening-and-v...e-vaccine/find-a-covid-19-vaccination-centre/ ) which centers are open for walk in boosters (some centers are open for walk in 1st and 2nd vaccines but not boosters - and some have specific times for boosters - it's all online).

I saw the National Show Centre in Swords was open 10-12 for boosters and I had a fallback of Fairyhouse from 12 onwards. So I reckoned if the first was crazy busy I could run over to the other. Arrived at 9.30 - quite busy (I'd guess 300 / 400 ahead of me). The queuing system outside and inside was pretty well managed - in lanes which meant you were only ever standing for about 10 mins then your lane would move. They started filtering people in half an hour before the start (I assume to start the registration). Overall it kept moving pretty smoothly - I was jabbed at exactly 11 (so an hour after opening) and out of there by 11.15. There were still pretty significant amounts of people still streaming in - though I suspect you could have turned up at 11.15 and be out of there within an hour.

Overall - everyone had masks on. They did check and also were checking nobody had any symptoms. Once you go inside you are going to be around people; not unlike the airport. Not a lot they can do about that. But overall everyone was grand and no hassle


----------

